# Teacher, 21, has sex with student, 14 (w/ her pic)



## Zodd (Mar 19, 2007)

> A 21-year-old substitute teacher from the Dunklin School District was charged Friday with having sex with a 14-year-old male student, whom she knew for years as a friend of her brother.
> 
> The Jefferson County prosecuting attorney charged Teresa Engelbach of Pevely with three counts of statutory rape and one count of statutory sodomy following an investigation by the Jefferson County sheriff's office.
> 
> According to authorities, the investigation began Tuesday after the eighth-grade student reported the incidents to a teacher at Senn-Thomas Middle School in Herculaneum. The teacher then told school administrators, who called police.


Link



Sorry, but this girl is young and rather good looking. Although the sodomy count is a little strange for a 14 yo, I really don't see a crime here. 50 years ago this boy would have been congratulated rather than a "victim of sexual abuse." The boy should be prosecuted for excessive stupidity.


----------



## Shirozaki (Mar 19, 2007)

proof that the human race is going down ._.


----------



## Blue (Mar 19, 2007)

I've seen at least a dozen "Teacher has sex with student" threads, they WERE getting old.

But now we have this incredibly hot teach, and suddenly they're interesting again. 

I'm curious as to how she sodomized him.


----------



## Zodd (Mar 19, 2007)

Blue said:


> I've seen at least a dozen "Teacher has sex with student" threads, they WERE getting old.
> 
> But now we have this incredibly hot teach, and suddenly they're interesting again.
> 
> I'm curious as to how she sodomized him.



I was thinking the same thing, on both counts. There have been a lot of teacher threads, but this one is h-h-hot. 

The sodomy charge made me wonder. I think she can be charged with sodomy even though he nailed her in the pooper.  Which is really BS when you think about it. This boy does anal and he's supposed to be innocent. XD


----------



## anticute (Mar 19, 2007)

Blue said:


> I've seen at least a dozen "Teacher has sex with student" threads, they WERE getting old.
> 
> But now we have this incredibly hot teach, and suddenly they're interesting again.
> 
> I'm curious as to how she sodomized him.



lol Blue you pervert!  

But why do teacher have sex with their students? Can't just go whore themselves or something?


----------



## Kayugen (Mar 19, 2007)

This reminds me of a mind of mencia episode.


----------



## Giovanni Rild (Mar 19, 2007)

A lesson to all.  As long as you are blond and attractive, you can get away with anything. Even statutory rape


----------



## Spica (Mar 19, 2007)

What IS it about teacher-student affairs!? Can't they just... leave the kiddies alone??


----------



## GrimaH (Mar 19, 2007)

Magister Rild said:


> A lesson to all.  As long as you are blond and attractive, you can get away with anything. Even statutory rape



Did you even read the article? The teacher did NOT get away with it.

I think the teacher might have been the one who had forced the boy to do all that stuff, which led to the charges. But who knows?


----------



## cygnus (Mar 19, 2007)

Niccccceeeeeee


----------



## Amaretti (Mar 19, 2007)

Personally, I'd congratulate him. Though I always say when I hear these types of stories that the woman should be charged simply for the fact that she could do so much better.


----------



## shurikentarget (Mar 19, 2007)

I don't mind if they had fun
They boy can boast when he's older (I f***ed my hot teacher)^^

But seriously: if nobody was harmed a small charge would be fine


----------



## Tuga-kun (Mar 19, 2007)

How can a guy be raped by a woman? I mean unless she put a knife on his neck and said "f*** me" I really don't see it happen. My 2 cents, the kid had sex with her and then he reported the thing so that HE wouldn't get in trouble later


----------



## Emery (Mar 19, 2007)

How many teachers are gonna fuck their students?  Honestly, this has got to be the 50th reported case in the last year.


----------



## CrazyMoronX (Mar 19, 2007)

Sodomy, eh? Sounds like something out of the bath house! :S


----------



## ez (Mar 19, 2007)

damn that teach is hot :amazed 

i remember two hot teachers like that at my high school, both were around late twentys or early 30s, though. Damn why did that guy complain


----------



## Jin-E (Mar 19, 2007)

You know, Sex with a minor is illegal no matter how attractive the perpetrator is. But i think most guys would prefer the chick that Zodd posted rather than this fugly thing who fucked a 13 year old 28 times.



Strange thing is, no one would care if the offender was handsome if the person in question were male.


----------



## Ichiban-nin (Mar 19, 2007)

Heh two things don't make sense, why he had to report that unless he was coerced into the sex and how did the sub end up with a count of sodomy???

Also the rest of the article states what would be to me a pretty successful career and educational background. What a waste.


----------



## Taleran (Mar 19, 2007)

its not actual because its sex with a minor

its more so that the teacher is in an authoritative position (the minor thing is still bad too)



but seriously that kid is lucky


----------



## Yakuza (Mar 19, 2007)

shirozaki said:


> proof that the human race is going down ._.



agree 100%


----------



## Dimezanime88 (Mar 19, 2007)

Kayugen said:


> This reminds me of a mind of mencia episode.



Lol, yup.

But yea, this would be the second time I have heard or seen of a female teacher, blonde, and sexy, having sex with their student. What I want to know is why didn't I have teachers like that?!! I wouldn't be stupid enough to tell on her. That's being idiotic. Plus there were grades involved too!! Damn A's or atleast B+'s all the time! Fucking dumb kid! Though if the kid did get 'sodomize', I think he should've just stop seeing her instead of actually telling on her. But god damn she's hot!


----------



## coriander (Mar 19, 2007)

Jin-E said:
			
		

> Strange thing is, no one would care if the offender was handsome if the person in question were male.



That seems to be true.


----------



## Yakuza (Mar 19, 2007)

Dimezanime18 said:


> What I want to know is why didn't I have teachers like that?!!



 
you made me wet my pants


----------



## MS81 (Mar 19, 2007)

I think those little boys are questionable.

what the hell posess you to tell on the hot teacher?


----------



## HisshouBuraiKen (Mar 19, 2007)




----------



## Pringer Lagann (Mar 19, 2007)

Dimezanime18 said:


> Lol, yup.
> 
> What I want to know is why didn't I have teachers like that?!!



Couldn't have said it any better myself.


----------



## Cromer (Mar 19, 2007)

I wanna know why... I never had a sexy teach like that when I was in high school? I never would have told...
And how the f*** was the kid getting sodomized, eh?


----------



## Gunners (Mar 19, 2007)

Statutory rape, she should have been charged which I think she was.


> Sorry, but this girl is young and rather good looking.


Meh to each his own, personally I would link her she falls below my standards in someways. I wouldn't fall fer her personality either she fucked a 14 year old.


----------



## Sesshoumaru (Mar 19, 2007)

She is technically a p*d*p****, however, this Sesshoumaru would congradulate the boy then slap him for being an idiot.

This reminds your Lord of that Florida history teacher that was forced to turn in her resignation, because of PTA protest, for posing for the US National Bikini team. She is not a Playboy playmate.


----------



## sj2k (Mar 19, 2007)

I want a teacher like this 

But seriously, this is pathetic.  Statutory rape is the most BS law ever.  He is 14, he can decide whether or not to fuck the teacher.  And fucking the person in power, as someone mentioned that is why it is a bad thing, is probably what makes alot of people want to do it (besides that in this case she is hot).

If she actually raped him, they would charge her with rape, because statutory rape has a much lesser sentence.

Why he told anyone though, I don't know.  He had a hot teacher, who he could fuck whenever he wanted, and from the sodomy charges, we know that she was adventorous in bed.  So why exactly woudl he want to ruin this?


----------



## Vandal Savage (Mar 19, 2007)

How does she get charged with Sodomy?

The kid is an idiot. Why the hell would he tell when he has the decision to bang her or not?


----------



## Soseki_ (Mar 19, 2007)

Magister Rild said:


> A lesson to all.  As long as you are blond and attractive, you can get away with anything. Even statutory rape



Except that there is no 14 year old boy on Earth that would think that banging a willing young and attractive substitute teacher is a rape in any kind of way...I hardly imagine the poor boy saying "no leave me alone Miss Hot teacher"  

A 14 year old girl could be abuse by an older man who only wants to have sex with her....a 14 year old boy thinks of having sex 24/7 so if a hot young teacher is willing it's only a dream coming true.
His only regret would be that she suddenly stop to have sex with him


----------



## Toby (Mar 19, 2007)

Jin-E said:


> You know, Sex with a minor is illegal no matter how attractive the perpetrator is. But i think most guys would prefer the chick that Zodd posted rather than this fugly thing who fucked a 13 year old 28 times.



But the fact that they are sometimes treated differently sucks for the not so good-looking. 



Jin-E said:


> Strange thing is, no one would care if the offender was handsome if the person in question were male.



Um, you mean that very few men would care? I think attractive men have a somewhat strong influence on women. At least, that is my experience.


----------



## Purgatory (Mar 19, 2007)

She's not THAT hot. Decent, though. I'd tap her if I got nothing to to.

As for the kid, I'd backhand him for telling on the teacher. Why the Hell don't I have any hot substitute teachers? This sucks.


----------



## Genesis (Mar 19, 2007)

I never cease to be amazed.


----------



## kulgan18 (Mar 19, 2007)

Did He reported the incident??

WTF? Eithe he was being an asshole or he just told the teacher thinking she wouldnt rat her out.

If it was consensual sex then they need to leave her the fuck alone.
But giving the pic of her am sure it was consensual


----------



## Taleran (Mar 19, 2007)

Soseki_ said:


> Except that there is no 14 year old boy on Earth that would think that banging a willing young and attractive substitute teacher is a rape in any kind of way...I hardly imagine the poor boy saying "no leave me alone Miss Hot teacher"
> 
> A 14 year old girl could be abuse by an older man who only wants to have sex with her....a 14 year old boy thinks of having sex 27/7 so if a hot young teacher is willing it's only a dream coming true.
> His only regret would be that she suddenly stop to have sex with him




basically how I feel on the story, the kid was probably in heaven / therefore it shouldn't have been rape


----------



## That NOS Guy (Mar 19, 2007)

I've said it once, I'll say it again. _Where the hell were these teachers when I was in primary school?_

Why are they always blond anyway, is there some crazy blond gene that's activated recently that I'm unaware of?


----------



## @lk3mizt (Mar 19, 2007)

when i see the kid, i'm going to give him a congratulatory handshake! that teacher is hawt!!


----------



## @lk3mizt (Mar 19, 2007)

That NOS Guy said:


> *I've said it once, I'll say it again. Where the hell were these teachers when I was in primary school?*
> 
> Why are they always blond anyway, is there some crazy blond gene that's activated recently that I'm unaware of?



lol! you know, i've always wondered the same!


----------



## Kayugen (Mar 19, 2007)

To have sex with a minor is a form of rape and a felony.


----------



## Vegitto-kun (Mar 19, 2007)

Kayugen said:


> To have sex with a minor is a form of rape and a felony.



Rape rape, bullshit


Laws like these are retarded


----------



## Bender (Mar 19, 2007)

Niiiiiiiiiiiiiice  

Man How come these teachers aren't in my High School?  I wanted to get some pussy! I'm 16 and I can barely get any in High School and yet he's  14 year in middle school and yet he's able to get some hot ass like that...That's no fair! That's no fair! Ladies why won't you look at me???    

Also why did he tell on her? If you wanna bang her bang her. You didn't have a problem with it when she came on to you.   What a fuckin snitch. Also how is this shit Sodomy? Damn even I wouldn't tell on her If I had a hot teacher like that. I'd lie and lie and lie and lie and keep lying my ass off.  Fuckin moron.. You had the pussy in your hands fool! IN YOUR HANDS....  




I hope she comes to my school...   I'd so do her....


----------



## NSB (Mar 19, 2007)

Stupid, retarded, fuck up!  If you have a teacher that hot fuck you, don't go snitching on her!  I'm a thirteen year old, future collage drop-out and even *I* know THAT!


----------



## UtahCrip (Mar 19, 2007)

who fucced who in the ass? if she fucced lil homie then send her upstate.


----------



## Bender (Mar 19, 2007)

Btw did they list her phone number on the website? I want her to come swing by my crib for some "private" lessons.


----------



## NSB (Mar 19, 2007)

C-Dog said:


> Btw did they list her phone number on the website? I want her to come swing by my crib for some "private" lessons.



Oh, I sure hope so!  I want to congratulate her for picking the one kid that would say something to the cops,  I guess blonde's really are quite dumb......


----------



## Bender (Mar 19, 2007)

NarutoSanBoards said:


> Oh, I sure hope so!  I want to congratulate her for picking the one kid that would say something to the cops,  I guess blonde's really are quite dumb......



At least she isn't as dumb as Paris Hilton now that bitch dumb.


----------



## kidjutsu (Mar 19, 2007)

Dimezanime18 said:


> Lol, yup.
> 
> But yea, this would be the second time I have heard or seen of a female teacher, blonde, and sexy, having sex with their student. What I want to know is why didn't I have teachers like that?!! I wouldn't be stupid enough to tell on her. That's being idiotic. Plus there were grades involved too!! Damn A's or atleast B+'s all the time! Fucking dumb kid! Though if the kid did get 'sodomize', I think he should've just stop seeing her instead of actually telling on her. But god damn she's hot!



Yes I also wish that I had had a hot teacher that would have sexed me up.  However, in this case grades were not involved as the teacher the boy had sex with was only a "substitute"


----------



## Gunners (Mar 19, 2007)

Why are people raggin on the keep for grassin. The circumstances are not really known. The reason why I find this shit wrong is reasons like this.

Kid: I'm depressed after my girl freind split with me, I really loved her.
Teacher thought:  
Teacher: Don't worry I love you.

It is kinda that easy to manipulate the person into doing as she wants. That being said I'm not a bitch and I wouldn't snitch in honesty if I linked the teacher I would continue to do so but that's besides the point.


----------



## Rose&Thorns (Mar 19, 2007)

its always teachers


----------



## Keile (Mar 19, 2007)

Shit man, this woman is 21 and the kid is 14. This is statuory rape regardless of gender. Just because you guys all need a nympho freak teacher to touch you at night doesn't make it right.


----------



## NSB (Mar 19, 2007)

Keile said:


> Shit man, this woman is 21 and the kid is 14. This is statuory rape regardless of gender. Just because you guys all need a nympho freak teacher to touch you at night doesn't make it right.



Cool off Keile,  like you've never had a teacher who you wouldn't mind if he/she raped you.  Notice how I even said he/she because I guess that because of your username you may be a girl..............See even perverts pay attention sometimes!


----------



## Zodd (Mar 19, 2007)

Kirin said:


> Why are people raggin on the keep for grassin. The circumstances are not really known. The reason why I find this shit wrong is reasons like this.
> 
> Kid: I'm depressed after my girl freind split with me, I really loved her.
> Teacher thought:
> ...



I'm sure he needed a LOT of persuasion after seeing her. 

What I don't get is this: how can it be rape with a man? Okay, everyone will say that she is in a position of authority. So what? No amount of authority can make a man become aroused. A guy can't fake it, can't be bullied into it, can't be raped. We are basically ignoring biology and physiology when we make these rape laws. The medieval Japanese way is best: sex isn't spiritual or religious, it's a way of having fun and relieving tension so that you can live without discomfort.


----------



## mystictrunks (Mar 19, 2007)

Who keeps snitching on these saints. Man,last year a kid was fucking a teach at my school,she even gave him an x-box for christmas and someone snitched.

@men cant be raped.


Erection is a reflex to stimulation as any man knows you can sprout would at the most akward of moments. If someone plays with it enough it will become hard,even if your scared and shit. It's a natural reflex.


----------



## Bender (Mar 19, 2007)

Keile said:


> Shit man, this woman is 21 and the kid is 14. This is statuory rape regardless of gender. Just because you guys all need a nympho freak teacher to touch you at night doesn't make it right.



Oh so the teacher get's in trouble yet the student doesn't? Seriously, students need to start getting in trouble he was with her from up to Feb 1 to March the 13th he knew what he was doing was wrong. That kid was at  first so willing to be with her since he stayed with her a whole month. Because it was consensual then all of sudden he wants to be a little bitch and tell on the sexy blonde. 



			
				Kirin said:
			
		

> It is kinda that easy to manipulate the person into doing as she wants. That being said I'm not a bitch and I wouldn't snitch in honesty if I linked the teacher I would continue to do so but that's besides the point.



How do you know she manipulated him? For all we know he agreed to have sex with her. She's a fine ass sexy 21-year old blonde ho with big tits and that's all  he needed to know just to go fuck her. No manipulation was needed.


----------



## Prince of Perverts (Mar 19, 2007)

Look... this is discusting! OMG! Like how can a teacher rape a 14 year old! Christ, they don't have the experience us 17 year-olds in grade 12 have! I want to get raped by her! I'll sodomize her then... or maybe I'll be the one with the rape charges against me lol.


----------



## Red (Mar 19, 2007)

Wow, hot blond teacher banging a young 14 year old boy. So many fetishes all fulfilled in one incident.


----------



## Bender (Mar 19, 2007)

Currently Active Users Viewing This Thread: 22 (17 members and 5 guests)  

This blonde girl really must be hot as hell for this many people to view it.


----------



## Taleran (Mar 19, 2007)

Oh wow, man !
Wait a second man. whaddaya think the teachers gonna look like this year ? 
My butt, man !
T-t-teacher stop that screaming, teacher dont you see ? 
Dont wanna be no uptown fool.
Maybe I should go to hell, but Im doin well,
Teacher needs to see me after school.
Chorus:
I think of all the education that I missed.
But then my homework was never quite like this.
Got it bad, got it bad, got it bad,
Im hot for teacher.
I got it bad, so bad,
Im hot for teacher.
Spoken:
Hey, I heard you missed us, were back !
I brought my pencil
Gimme something to write on, man
I heard about your lessons, but lessons are so cold.
I know about this school.
Little girl from cherry lane, how did you get so bold ? 
How did you know that golden rule ? 
Chorus
(guitar solo)
Oh man, I think the clock is slow
I dont feel tardy
Class dismissed


what this song was made for.


----------



## Payapaya (Mar 19, 2007)

Again. It looks as though teachers can't keep their hands to themselves. :amazed  

Though this doesn't happen that often. Also the kid is not dead or something. Though still wrong.  



> Also why did he tell on her? If you wanna bang her bang her. You didn't have a problem with it when she came on to you.  What a fuckin snitch. Also how is this shit Sodomy? Damn even I wouldn't tell on her If I had a hot teacher like that. I'd lie and lie and lie and lie and keep lying my ass off. Fuckin moron.. You had the pussy in your hands fool! IN YOUR HANDS....



Sorry just can't help but laugh at that. That seems like a common response when the situation is with a hot female teacher and a male student.


----------



## Red (Mar 19, 2007)

Edit: I see no problems with this (even if she was fugly) some peoples parents have that seven year gap between them. My only qualms is that she's a teacher on that grounds she cant have affairs with her students. It's distracting  and detracts from  the learning experience(no hidden meanings intended)


----------



## Gunners (Mar 19, 2007)

> I'm sure he needed a LOT of persuasion after seeing her.
> 
> What I don't get is this: how can it be rape with a man? Okay, everyone will say that she is in a position of authority. So what? No amount of authority can make a man become aroused. A guy can't fake it, can't be bullied into it, can't be raped. We are basically ignoring biology and physiology when we make these rape laws. The medieval Japanese way is best: sex isn't spiritual or religious, it's a way of having fun and relieving tension so that you can live without discomfort.


You know you should watch what you say, that is one of the reasons why when a man gets raped it can fuck his head up a lot because they get aroused and it raises the questions you brought up just now. A guy can be raped and it will fuck their head up as those questions will run through their head that's why they generally keep it to themselves I think.



> I'm sure he needed a LOT of persuasion after seeing her.


She isn't that nice . Granted I gave an example of how she can abuse her position to get close to him.


> *How do you know she manipulated him? For all we know he agreed to have sex with her.* She's a fine ass sexy 21-year old blonde ho with big tits and that's all he needed to know just to go fuck her. No manipulation was needed.


Bolded part is stupid.
Ped: Hey suck my dick for a Lolipop [to 6 year old]
6 year old: Um Ok then.

She agreed but was manipulated. Simply put when I said manipulation generally the person would agree to it since well being manipulated and all.

Sex starved people think that way ''She is fine ass blonde..........''. Which is the point he was most likely at that state where he would just act on impulse. Manipulation is present as you manipulate the age he is at.


----------



## Taleran (Mar 19, 2007)

your giving the kid WAY to much credit. and way to much not being a normal 14 year old.


----------



## Bender (Mar 19, 2007)

Kirin said:


> Bolded part is stupid.
> Ped: Hey suck my dick for a Lolipop [to 6 year old]
> 6 year old: Um Ok then.



6 year olds aren't that stupid..I tell my cousin to say shut the fuck up to her sister but does she do it? No cuz she has a conscience and so does this friend too. He was acting on impulse because of the fact that she was hot simple as that. Like it said in the article she knew him which mean't he knew her and they possibly had feelings for each other way back then so which lead to both of them having sex.



			
				Kirin said:
			
		

> She agreed but was manipulated. Simply put when I said manipulation generally the person would agree to it since well being manipulated and all.
> 
> Sex starved people think that way ''She is fine ass blonde..........''. Which is the point he was most likely at that state where he would just act on impulse. Manipulation is present as you manipulate the age he is at.




Once again, she said she knew him which mean't they had a history together and possibly feelings or that "Damn... yo sister is hot" or "Is that your friend? He's cute" type of thing going on back then.


----------



## Keile (Mar 19, 2007)

NarutoSanBoards said:


> Cool off Keile,  like you've never had a teacher who you wouldn't mind if he/she raped you.  Notice how I even said he/she because I guess that because of your username you may be a girl..............See even perverts pay attention sometimes!



I'm cool..I'm..cool..

To the people who don't know, I'm a guy.

And, it doesn't matter if I've wanted a teacher to "rape" me (in which case, it wouldn't be rape, it'd be consensual), it is underage sex with a minor, and is against the law. I mean, sure, you'd love your good-looking teachers to rape you but I'm sure you'd also like the herpes that came with it too.


----------



## Oneironaut (Mar 19, 2007)

It's funny how in the p*d*p**** thread everyone direly opposes lowering the age of consent, but when this comes up, it's as if the teacher were doing charity-work.


----------



## Bender (Mar 19, 2007)

Holosiren said:


> It's funny how in the p*d*p**** thread everyone direly opposes lowering the age of consent, but when this comes up, they laud the teacher.



*applaud

The only one I applaud is the the 14 year old for scoring with hot piece of ass like that. I mean don't like white girls.. But damn...


----------



## Keile (Mar 19, 2007)

C-Dog said:


> *applaud
> 
> The only one I applaud is the the 14 year old for scoring with hot piece of ass like that. I mean don't like white girls.. But damn...



Good job for contradicting yourself in that reply. Lol. It would seem a bit ignorant and out of place if it mattered what her ethnicity was.


----------



## Ae (Mar 19, 2007)

retarded girl


----------



## Bender (Mar 19, 2007)

Keile said:


> Good job for contradicting yourself in that reply. Lol. It would seem a bit ignorant and out of place if it mattered what her ethnicity was.



It wasn't a racist sort of statement It was the type of girls I like. I just felt I needed to put that out there.


----------



## NSB (Mar 19, 2007)

Keile said:


> I'm cool..I'm..cool..
> 
> To the people who don't know, I'm a guy.
> 
> And, it doesn't matter if I've wanted a teacher to "rape" me (in which case, it wouldn't be rape, it'd be consensual), it is underage sex with a minor, and is against the law. I mean, sure, you'd love your good-looking teachers to rape you but I'm sure you'd also like the herpes that came with it too.



If it came down to it, herpes is a small price to pay if your a 14 year old boy.  Now when he gets older it's a different story......


----------



## Keile (Mar 19, 2007)

NarutoSanBoards said:


> If it came down to it, herpes is a small price to pay if your a 14 year old boy.  Now when he gets older it's a different story......



.......
............
................
...................
.....................
Are you trying to say that an incurable genital disease is a small price to pay for statutory rape?


----------



## NSB (Mar 19, 2007)

Keile said:


> .......
> ............
> ................
> ...................
> ...



I'm say that in *THE MIND OF A 14 YEAR OLD BOY* an incurable genital disease is a small price to pay for statutory rape?


----------



## NSB (Mar 19, 2007)

Odd, I just got a pm from some noob and the convo went like this........



			
				uverren said:
			
		

> NarutoSanBoards said:
> 
> 
> 
> ...


----------



## oliveij (Mar 19, 2007)

Zodd said:


> Link
> 
> 
> 
> Sorry, but this girl is young and rather good looking. Although the sodomy count is a little strange for a 14 yo, I really don't see a crime here. 50 years ago this boy would have been congratulated rather than a "victim of sexual abuse." The boy should be prosecuted for excessive stupidity.




......Nice


----------



## dummy plug (Mar 19, 2007)

maybe the kid just got traumatized, that teacher is hot...too bad she got sued...


----------



## Bender (Mar 19, 2007)

I just wanna put this out but how It's always blonde haired white woman always having sex with students where all teh fine black teachers??


----------



## sj2k (Mar 19, 2007)

> To have sex with a minor is a form of rape and a felony.



Gee, the law says it is wrong.  That atutomatically makes it wrong right?  Do I have to pull out a list of crazy laws for you?  How about the one in NJ, or VA I forget which one, where you can't have sex, in a car, with your shoes on.

Kirin, if someone did that, and the guy was 16 instead of 14, its not rape...  If its in spain, its not rape...



> Shit man, this woman is 21 and the kid is 14. This is statuory rape regardless of gender.



Shit man, statutory rape is a BS law.

Zodd, men can be raped.  While pleasure in sex is partly mental and partly physical, physical arrousal can be enough.  That is why woman who were raped may sometimes have been phyisically arroused and it was still rape.  A man can achieve erection while not wanting to if enough phyisical pleasure is applied.  It is not done often, and when it is done it is not talked about alot.  But it happens.

Holo, WTF are you talking about?  Everyone wants to lower the age to around 14, 13 in the pedo thread.  Or they did (at least not crazy people like BI, even zabuza does) when I was there.  It kind of reacehd a standstill though, so I left.  Has it changed dramatically?

And saying you don't normally like white girls is not really racist.  If you flat out say you won't like a white girl without looking at her (I just mean looks) it is racist.  But it is the same way people don't like small chested woman sometimes.  It is usually (not always) but usually just something with no thought to it, its just commenting on whether or not a physical feature is pleasing to the individuals eye.


----------



## Raiju (Mar 19, 2007)

PEDO!!!!!!!!!!!!!


----------



## Jazz (Mar 19, 2007)

Hell, I'd tap that.


----------



## Kai (Mar 19, 2007)

These teacher/student sex threads arouse me to no end. Pics of both sides would be better.


----------



## Tokokage (Mar 19, 2007)

What is the deal with all these hot teachers having sex with kids? And why the hell don't I have any teachers like them?


----------



## Bender (Mar 19, 2007)

Kurosaki Zangetsu said:


> Hell, I'd tap that.



Brother!


----------



## pancake (Mar 19, 2007)

wtfff people are so messed up.. I bet that will happen sometime in Naruto  lol jk


----------



## Keile (Mar 19, 2007)

NarutoSanBoards said:


> I'm say that in *THE MIND OF A 14 YEAR OLD BOY* an incurable genital disease is a small price to pay for statutory rape?



Excuse me, but I was 14 before, and when I say BEFORE, I mean recently. I would not risk an incurable genital disease for 15 minutes with ANYONE, especially not my teacher. Your obviously blinded by your own willingness to understand the implications of what your saying.


----------



## sj2k (Mar 19, 2007)

> wtfff people are so messed up.. I bet that will happen sometime in Naruto  lol jk



dude, its already happened.  Sakura and kakashi?


----------



## NSB (Mar 20, 2007)

Keile said:


> Excuse me, but I was 14 before, and when I say BEFORE, I mean recently. I would not risk an incurable genital disease for 15 minutes with ANYONE, especially not my teacher. Your obviously blinded by your own willingness to understand the implications of what your saying.



??? willingness, implications, genital, BY!  Too many big words.......They make my brain hurt...


----------



## buff cat (Mar 20, 2007)

What is wrong with you people?? That teacher is so ugly it actually made me shudder.


----------



## Zabuzalives (Mar 20, 2007)

......Nice.


(heh quite a few southpark watchers i see from this thread)


----------



## Sakura (Mar 20, 2007)

This happens so often, it's more of a ritual than a shock.


----------



## GrimaH (Mar 20, 2007)

non-explody said:


> What is wrong with you people?? That teacher is so ugly it actually made me shudder.



You have declared your opinion to be different from everyone else's in something everyone (well, every guy) else agrees on.
I conclude that you must be a girl.
Or a blond-hater.


----------



## Sammy-Jo (Mar 20, 2007)

sj2k said:


> I want a teacher like this
> 
> But seriously, this is pathetic.  Statutory rape is the most BS law ever.  He is 14, he can decide whether or not to fuck the teacher.  And fucking the person in power, as someone mentioned that is why it is a bad thing, is probably what makes alot of people want to do it (besides that in this case she is hot).
> 
> ...



Well, that's exactly the point. Obviously, the boy saw something wrong with the relationship, or he would not have reported his teacher. He probably thought subconsciously that he didn't want to be in the sexual relationship anymore, or maybe even that he didn't want to be in it in the first place, but that he didn't want to refuse his teacher.

We don't know the whole story. Besides, even though he was 14, he can definitely still be manipulated sexually (perhaps even more so than someone a little older ), especially by someone with authority over him.

I definitely don't support teacher/student relationships, because I think it's important for kids to be in a learning environment where they don't have sexual pressures on them .

Heh, but personally? I think it was a cool deal for the boy . Sucks that she had to be his teacher...


----------



## Cromer (Mar 20, 2007)

The thing is, while I don't REALLY believe in teacher/student relationships, the rape charge doesn't make any sense...
The supposed victim is a 14-year old BOY.


----------



## MoonSide (Mar 20, 2007)

I wouldn't be surprized if she did some sick stuff to him like, you know, play the man sort to speak.... I really couldn't see any other reason he would get her arrested. she is hot. ??


----------



## sj2k (Mar 20, 2007)

do we know how he reported her?  Was it that he wanted her to get in trouble, or was he bragging?


----------



## Bender (Mar 20, 2007)

sj2k said:


> do we know how he reported her?  Was it that he wanted her to get in trouble, or was he bragging?



I bet he mistakenly told someone he had a girlfriend and over time they figured It was his teacher.


----------



## Vegitto-kun (Mar 20, 2007)

Keile said:


> Excuse me, but I was 14 before, and when I say BEFORE, I mean recently. I would not risk an incurable genital disease for 15 minutes with ANYONE, especially not my teacher. Your obviously blinded by your own willingness to understand the implications of what your saying.



Um

condoms?


----------



## Near (Mar 20, 2007)

who was this girls boyfriend, and how bad of a sex life did she have to want sex with a 14 year old. It just doesn't make sense.


----------



## Gunners (Mar 20, 2007)

Dog said:
			
		

> 6 year olds aren't that stupid..I tell my cousin to say shut the fuck up to her sister but does she do it? No cuz she has a conscience and so does this friend too. He was acting on impulse because of the fact that she was hot simple as that. Like it said in the article she knew him which mean't he knew her and they possibly had feelings for each other way back then so which lead to both of them having sex.


Which is why I said manipulation, understand the word manipulation. You generally aren't straight foward with your approach, you manipulate said person so their mind is more open. You didn't manipulate your 6 year old cousin you gave her an order. 

Yeah he did fuck her because she was hot, at the age of 14 you are more likely to do act on something like that. Which is why she manipulated the scene. Someone who is fully matured considers other things before fuckin someone out.



> Once again, she said she knew him which mean't they had a history together and possibly feelings or that "Damn... yo sister is hot" or "Is that your friend? He's cute" type of thing going on back then.


She manipulated his the feelings of an adverage 14 year old. It's like if a girl got drunk and I fucked her, it is taking advantage of her mind set.


----------



## Sammy-Jo (Mar 20, 2007)

sj2k said:


> do we know how he reported her?  Was it that he wanted her to get in trouble, or was he bragging?



The article specifically says that he reported the incident to another teacher.

I highly doubt he would go to another teacher and start bragging, LOL .

I'm thinking that he definitely did report it.

I mean, what would you do if you wanted out of a relationship like that? It's hard to say no to your teacher :S.


----------



## nitegamer (Mar 21, 2007)

that kid should have been slapped, keep his big mouth shut. if i was him, i wouldnt have said a single fucking thing to anyone.


----------



## Altron (Mar 21, 2007)

I'd hit that lol! though its too bad none of my hot teachers are coming on to me that would be awesome.


----------



## Pein (Mar 21, 2007)

i want these teachers and who are these kids to tell people there havin sex with with hot older women what retards to tell


----------



## abaddon936 (Mar 21, 2007)

damn teachers hot why don't I have those kind o teachers in my school :'(


----------



## amazingfunksta (Mar 21, 2007)

The student probably liked t3h cock... Just joking .

But if I was that kid, I definitely wouldn't say a thing. That would 
sooooo rock.


----------



## killinspree42099 (Mar 21, 2007)

where were these teachers when i was in school.... damn, but what dumbass for tellin on her


----------



## Fojos (Mar 22, 2007)

Why do judges always count everything as rape?


----------



## Yōkai (Mar 23, 2007)

I did the same thing when i was 20, but she wasn't my student 

Who doesn't love underage girls?


----------



## Xellom (Mar 23, 2007)

I don't understand why things like this is always labeled as proof humanity is going down.  We set the bad and good standards.


----------



## Kingrazor (Mar 23, 2007)

If I could get a girl like that I wouldn't care what age we were.


----------



## X (Mar 23, 2007)

That's one lucky student if you ask me. :/


----------



## Efraim Longstocking (Mar 23, 2007)

Any guy who claims he's not dreamt of sleeping with his hot teacher obviously lies.

I've dreamt of it many times. I had three exceedingly hot teachers when I was 14-16. I don't know the laws exactly, but I think it's okay to have sex if you are 15 in Sweden.


----------



## Rokudaime (Mar 23, 2007)

She pretty decent looking to me but then..oh man, that boy is damn lucky bastard....I hate him. xD


----------



## Tmb04 (Mar 23, 2007)

Damn shes pretty hot. that 14 yr old boy must be retarded


----------



## sj2k (Mar 23, 2007)

> Why do judges always count everything as rape?



becuase according to the law, its rape.......................

Its a BS law, but it is the law


----------



## Grrblt (Mar 23, 2007)

You people disgust me. How can you defend the law of statutory rape when it concerns young girls, but congratulate the kid and hate on the law when it is about young boys? I assure you that guys are just as rapable as girls, and no less unable to say no when coerced into sex.


----------



## Hagen (Mar 23, 2007)

Grrblt said:


> You people disgust me. How can you defend the law of statutory rape when it concerns young girls, but congratulate the kid and hate on the law when it is about young boys? I assure you that guys are just as rapable as girls, and no less unable to say no when coerced into sex.


A woman cant rape a guy

It's physically impossible

unless it's anal rape and she's using a blunt object


----------



## Giovanni Rild (Mar 23, 2007)

Locard said:


> A woman cant rape a guy
> 
> It's physically impossible
> 
> unless it's anal rape and she's using a blunt object



What a ignorant response.


----------



## Hagen (Mar 23, 2007)

Magister Rild said:


> What a ignorant response.


You're the ignorant one

If you're not excited you CANT get an erection

If you get a boner and keep it, that means you're excited, and you're actually enjoyin' it

And if you're excited, you're not really being raped

capice?


----------



## Bishop (Mar 23, 2007)

Locard said:


> A woman cant rape a guy
> 
> It's physically impossible
> 
> unless it's anal rape and she's using a blunt object



Hmm, this is worng. Of course women can't rape a man by throwing him on the floor and pouncing on him, but their are other ways, such as manipulation. Black mail, drugs to get him confused and horny ( they have a tylenol out like that, really). Also, you don't need an intercourse to be raped. He could be forced to go down on her or she could fondel him.


----------



## Terrence Urameshi (Mar 23, 2007)

why the hell would you snitch? foolish mortal!!!


----------



## Bishop (Mar 23, 2007)

So based off of this thread compared to the others, it is a terrible crime when a man has sex with a little girl. If that happens then he should be killed, burn in jail or raped. But if a woman has sex with a little boy then the woman is ok, but the boy who told is a dumby?


----------



## Soseki_ (Mar 23, 2007)

Grrblt said:


> You people disgust me. How can you defend the law of statutory rape when it concerns young girls, but congratulate the kid and hate on the law when it is about young boys? I assure you that guys are just as rapable as girls, and no less unable to say no when coerced into sex.



Because an older man could manipulate a candid young girl by make her belief he loves her etc... just to have sex with her and dump her like garbage just after.

A 14 year old boy just thinks of having sex 24:7 so if a hot substitute teacher is willing to do him it's like "hurray...I'm going to score" (the fact that she's older and a teacher just increase this awesomeness of this  ).

Like it or not men are women are different....and particularly on the sex subject during the teen years.


----------



## Gunners (Mar 23, 2007)

> Because an older man could manipulate a candid young girl by make her belief he loves her etc... just to have sex with her and dump her like garbage just after.
> 
> A 14 year old boy just thinks of having sex 24:7 so if a hot substitute teacher is willing to do him it's like "hurray...I'm going to score" (that fact that she's older and a teacher just increase this awesomeness of this ).
> 
> Like it or not men are women are different....and particularly on the sex subject during the teen years.


This post is garbage I am sorry.

You are stereotyping what 14 year old boys actually feel. Either you are a male and you based it on your simple mind or you are female and you don't have a clue.

The same process can end up happening. There are people who go on how they feel towards the person that impulse. A older woman can manipulate a young boys feelings and dump him like trash after.


----------



## Gunners (Mar 23, 2007)

> You're the ignorant one
> 
> If you're not excited you CANT get an erection
> 
> ...


Actually you are the ignorant one. What you said is the reason why many men who are raped don't admit to it, because of fucking comments like that. They feel torn apart because they feel like they wanted it, it brings about confusion to the said person. Also they feel like no one will take them seriously because of ignorant comments that you made.

You know if you get an erection it can be maintained through physical methods so it doesn't actually mean you are liking what the person is putting you through anyway. The person can also drug you up an force themselves on you the sameway.


----------



## Sunrider (Mar 23, 2007)

Sorry. I dunno why I differentiate Man > girl statutory rape and Woman > boy statutory rape, but I do. The man who accosts the girl is a slimeball and deserves jailtime, if the woman goes to jail for giving the boy the gift of becoming a man, that's just wrong. Dunno why I feel that way, but I do.

I ask like I always ask: WHERE WERE THESE WOMEN WHEN I WAS GROWING UP?! I wouldn't have told, we could have gotten down repeatedly, and no one would have been the wiser. Then, long after I'm legal age, and all grown up, it's a hell of a story to pass down to my sons and their sons.


----------



## Grrblt (Mar 23, 2007)

Locard said:


> A woman cant rape a guy
> 
> It's physically impossible
> 
> unless it's anal rape and she's using a blunt object



Wow, you're an idiot. It's very possible to rape any man that has an erection, and you don't have to want to have sex to get an erection. Never had a boner because your pants were too tight? Heard of viagra? What about nightly erections?

Oh and did you also know that it isn't uncommon for raped women to get an orgasm? I guess that means they weren't really raped...



Soseki_ said:


> Because an older man could manipulate a candid young girl by make her belief he loves her etc... just to have sex with her and dump her like garbage just after.
> 
> A 14 year old boy just thinks of having sex 24:7 so if a hot substitute teacher is willing to do him it's like "hurray...I'm going to score" (that fact that she's older and a teacher just increase this awesomeness of this  ).
> 
> Like it or not men are women are different....and particularly on the sex subject during the teen years.


Girls think of sex just as much as boys. Most girls want to score older men as well, I know when I was 15 there were a couple of girls in my class with boyfriends in their 20s.


----------



## Soseki_ (Mar 23, 2007)

Jio said:


> This post is garbage I am sorry.
> 
> You are stereotyping what 14 year old boys actually feel. Either you are a male and you based it on your simple mind or you are female and you don't have a clue.
> 
> The same process can end up happening. There are people who go on how they feel towards the person that impulse. A older woman can manipulate a young boys feelings and dump him like trash after.



I used to be a 14 year old boy, I used to hang out with 14 year old boys and I'm sure that you couldn't find on Earth one who who wouldn't want to get laid...especially with an attractive teacher.

It's not the result of my so call "simple mind" or any stereotypes it's just the way teenages boys thinks...yes it's lame but I didn't say that teenages boys were particularly brilliant (it's quite the opposite actually).

And sure teenage boys feeling could be abused but a teenage boy (unlike a girl) would never feel that he had been used only for sex....because having sex for a man is always a good deal (yes we are THAT simple minded....sorry to shatter your dreams about our kind).



> Girls think of sex just as much as boys. Most girls want to score older men as well, I know when I was 15 there were a couple of girls in my class with boyfriends in their 20s.



Yeah sure but these girls usually think that their 20 year old boyfriend loves them etc... (poor girls....seriously I don't know any guy in his 20's who would date a 15 year girl other than a complet jerk who only wants to get laid or a poor guy who's is afraid to hit on girls of his age).
Plus girls usually make a big deal of their first time because they're afraid of the pain etc...they don't want "just sex" but a boy is perfectly ok no matter what if he could get laid.

They're also probably somes teens girls who date guy in their 20's because they have a car, they could take them to a nightclub etc... and this case I would say that everyone is happy: the slutty and the retarded


----------



## Gunners (Mar 23, 2007)

> I used to be a 14 year old boy, I used to hang out with 14 year old boys and I'm sure that you couldn't find on Earth one who who wouldn't want to get laid...especially with an attractive teacher.


You're an idiot. For one you are confusing the simple minds of you and your freinds to people all over. Another is yeah many 14 year olds would want to get laid but as looks is a mark set how the person feels towards the girl is a set mark to some which can be manipulated.



> It's not the result of my so call "simple mind" or any stereotypes it's just the way teenages boys thinks...yes it's lame but I didn't say that teenages boys were particularly brilliant (it's quite the opposite actually).


No it isn't the way teenage boys think, some do yes others don't. Some people actually want to like a girl before dealing with them whether they would admit it to their freinds is somewhat uncertain. Emotions you feel for people can be manipulated if you are simple and the person has a degree of cunning.



> And sure teenage boys feeling could be abused but a teenage boy (unlike a girl) would never feel that he had been used only for sex....because having sex for a man is always a good deal (yes we are THAT simple minded....sorry to shatter your dreams about our kind).


No this is bullshit, if I thought I loved a girl and she used me only for sex it would upset me. It is the same with others. Like I said don't use your simple mind to judge how it could affect others.


----------



## Soseki_ (Mar 23, 2007)

Jio said:


> You're an idiot. For one you are confusing the simple minds of you and your freinds to people all over. Another is yeah many 14 year olds would want to get laid but as looks is a mark set how the person feels towards the girl is a set mark to some which can be manipulated.



And you're not very polite...but I'll live with it.

Like I said it's not about me of my friends....just a make pool on NF with this simple question:

"If you are/were 14 years old would you have sex with an attractive girl of 21 year old if she's willing ?" YES or NO you'll see that it's a no contest.




> No it isn't the way teenage boys think, some do yes others don't. Some people actually want to like a girl before dealing with them whether they would admit it to their freinds is somewhat uncertain. Emotions you feel for people can be manipulated if you are simple and the person has a degree of cunning.



Yeah everybody wants to be in love (or least I guess ) but that doesn't change the fact that no teenage boy on Earth would refuse to have sex with an attractive girl if she's willing...no matter if you love her or not. If you say otherwise you're a liar or not into women, your call.



> No this is bullshit, if I thought I loved a girl and she used me only for sex it would upset me. It is the same with others. Like I said don't use your simple mind to judge how it could affect others.



Once again no man on Earth would regret to have sex with an attractive woman, you could regret that she doesn't want anything more because you like her but one would never think...."oh my god why I slept with this beautiful girl she has just used me for sex"....if you don't admit it you are a) a very bad liar or b) not a man.

Like the previous question feel free to make a poll with the simple question:

Would you regret to have sex with attractive girl who just wants that from you and nothing more ? YES or NO that will be a total no contest too.


----------



## Grrblt (Mar 23, 2007)

Soseki_ said:


> "If you are/were 14 years old would you have sex with an attractive girl of 21 year old if she's willing ?" YES or NO you'll see that it's a no contest.


14 year old girls would have sex with attractive 21 year old guys, too. Absolutely no difference.


----------



## Sammy-Jo (Mar 23, 2007)

Soseki_ said:


> Once again no man on Earth would regret to have sex with an attractive woman, you could regret that she doesn't want anything more because you like her but one would never think...."oh my god why I slept with this beautiful girl she has just used me for sex"....if you don't admit it you are a) a very bad liar or b) not a man.
> 
> Like the previous question feel free to make a poll with the simple question:
> 
> Would you regret to have sex with attractive girl who just wants that from you and nothing more ? YES or NO that will be a total no contest too.



While I agree that there would be far less men on earth that would refuse to have sex with an attractive, willing girl, than who wouldn't, you can't say all men on earth, and then use that to judge this particular case.

We're not aware of all the circumstances surrounding it, and so we can't judge based solely on the facts that we know.

Maybe he just didn't want to be in the relationship anymore, but thought that he couldn't say that to his teacher, or maybe he never wanted it in the first place, but felt that she was pressuring him into it.

Why he wouldn't want to? I don't know. But neither do you .



Grrblt said:


> You people disgust me. How can you defend the law of statutory rape when it concerns young girls, but congratulate the kid and hate on the law when it is about young boys? I assure you that guys are just as rapable as girls, and no less unable to say no when coerced into sex.





Bishop said:


> So based off of this thread compared to the others, it is a terrible crime when a man has sex with a little girl. If that happens then he should be killed, burn in jail or raped. But if a woman has sex with a little boy then the woman is ok, but the boy who told is a dumby?



Because that's how people are .

They see little girls as sweet and innocent, and so when one is deflowered, it's a heinous crime. Even on these forums, go to a topic about a girl getting raped, and you'll find tons of guys saying he should rot in hell for it.

But apparently if a guy gets raped (rape in the sense of being pressured into sexual acts), he's a moron if he refuses.

It's the same way, just with sex in general. That's why we don't have words like womanwhore or femslut. If someone is a slut or a whore, it's assumed we're talking about a woman. And it's all because of the gender stereotypes that society still has ....


----------



## Soseki_ (Mar 23, 2007)

Grrblt said:


> 14 year old girls would have sex with attractive 21 year old guys, too. Absolutely no difference.



If we're talking of a one-night-stand I'm pretty sure that the resut  of the pool would be quite different than the one of the boys (assuming that they're all virgins at 14 ) because girls make a much bigger deal of their virginity than boys and because let's face it face girls mostly dreams of the knight in his shining armor at that age (at least it was the case when I was 14...which maid quite some time now... but I don't think that teenagers have changed this much in a few years).


----------



## amazingfunksta (Mar 23, 2007)

Locard said:


> You're the ignorant one
> 
> If you're not excited you CANT get an erection
> 
> ...



I'm pretty sure I could make myself have a bonor if I was being held up at gun point.

Girls need to be a little wet (not necessarily) for a man to have sex with her *properly*. Ever tried to have sex with a girl when she wasn't completely wet yet? It's hard for me to have sex with my girlfriend until she is completely wet.

So there are difficulties both ways... for both guys and girls. But it gets done.

You'll still enjoy the physical feeling of the sex, but not the feeling of being taken advantage of. It's emotional as well as physical assault.


----------



## Grrblt (Mar 23, 2007)

Soseki_ said:


> If we're talking of one-night-stand just for the sex I'm pretty sure that the resut  of the pool would quite different than the one of the boys (assuming that they're all virgins at 14 ) because girls make a much bigger deal of their virginity than boys and because let's face it face girls mostly dreams of the knight in his shining armor at that age (at least it was the case when I was 14...which maid quite some time now... but I don't think that teenagers have changed this much in a few years).



And I'm pretty sure that you're wrong. Not because 14 year old girls would have sex more often than you think, but because 14 year old guys would have sex less often than you think. Despite however much they may think and talk about sex and watch porn, most people at that age would not lose their virginity in a one night stand with someone much older.


----------



## Soseki_ (Mar 23, 2007)

Grrblt said:


> And I'm pretty sure that you're wrong. Not because 14 year old girls would have sex more often than you think, but because 14 year old guys would have sex less often than you think. Despite however much they may think and talk about sex and watch porn, most people at that age would not lose their virginity in a one night stand with someone much older.



The main goal of virgin teenage boy is to get laid, it's a matter of boiling hormones at that age...so if an attractive  older girl is willing to do him it's just "game on" I hardly could imagine a horny teenage boy (this is a pleonasm) turn off a willing attractive girl.


----------



## Grrblt (Mar 23, 2007)

Soseki_ said:


> The main goal of virgin teenage boy is to get laid, it's a matter of boiling hormones at that age...so if an attractive  older girl is willing to do him it's just "game on" I hardly could imagine a horny teenage boy (this is a pleonasm) turn off a willing attractive girl.



There are tons of virgin teenage boys whose main goal in life is not to get laid; in fact you're speaking to someone who used to be such a person when in his teens.

The problem here clearly is that your imagination is limited. It is fortunate that what you can imagine does not dictate reality. 14 year old boys are not the sex monsters you make them out to be.


----------



## Soseki_ (Mar 23, 2007)

You were one of the few exceptions who confirms the rule  

Obviously no one of us is going to change his mind so I think we can agree to disagree on this subject.


----------



## Gunners (Mar 23, 2007)

First section is what Grrtlbt said. 

This part. 



> Yeah everybody wants to be in love (or least I guess ) but that doesn't change the fact that no teenage boy on Earth would refuse to have sex with an attractive girl if she's willing...no matter if you love her or not. If you say otherwise you're a liar or not into women, your call.


No, what you said is pretty stupid. You are speaking from your eyes only. Many teenage boys next to their freinds would say shit to make out like they can handle shit. When it actually comes to it they wouldn't just fuck the girl based on looks.

If I say otherwise, I am not in to women or a liar? . The dumbest of things come from you. If a pretty girl at age 14 came to me and was willing for it me at that age wouldn't go through part of what makes me attracted to someone is their attitude for one, second I only deal with people I somewhat care for. At this age it is the samething, if some pretty girl came ready and willing I would still say no it would be a step down for me to do so anyway. I am handsome enough to actually engage in a relationship with a 8+ girl I wouldn't seizing the oppurtunity is the mentality of an ugly person to me or someone with little faith in their looks.



> Once again no man on Earth would regret to have sex with an attractive woman, you could regret that she doesn't want anything more because you like her but one would never think...."oh my god why I slept with this beautiful girl she has just used me for sex"....if you don't admit it you are a) a very bad liar or b) not a man.



Once again you are a fool. If you were in a relationship with someone, you thought they loved you and you loved them back. If you then found out they only wanted to fuck you and they didn't give a dam about you, you would be hurt and you would be regret that you gave it to her.

Yeah one would think that, the thing is with men a lot of times when shit hurts them they don't voice their opinions.



> Would you regret to have sex with attractive girl who just wants that from you and nothing more ? YES or NO that will be a total no contest too.


It would depend on the scenario. If she was a fuck freind, you wouldn't give a shit. If you actually liked her and she used you, you would feel hurt and regret.


----------



## Aizen (Mar 23, 2007)

lol, what a stupid stupid kid 
she could sodomize me long time


----------



## Darkadvocate (Mar 23, 2007)

That kid isn't too smart. He just threw away free sex.


----------



## Yōkai (Mar 24, 2007)

amazingfunksta said:


> I'm pretty sure I could make myself have a bonor if I was being held up at gun point.


HAHAHAHA. That's the most ridiculous thing i've heard in a long time
It's the other way around, buddy.

Can you be scared shitless and horny at the same time?
If someone puts a gun in my head i'll go limp inmediatly, even if a want to have a boner in order to save my ass.

And i agree with the people sayin that  men cant be ?raped? in the same way women does.Unless the rapist uses drugs or stuff to give him an artificial boner, but i doubt it'll work.

But dont forget, any man who complaints about being harassed by a hot woman is a fuckin gay, and also anyone who disagrees with this.

Btw, i banged a 14yo girl two years ago (mutual accord, of course), and we both enjoyed it, and i was around the same age of that teacher (20)
now bite my ass out of envy, you hypocrite ppl.


----------



## X (Mar 24, 2007)

Youkai said:


> Btw, i banged a 14yo girl two years ago (mutual accord, of course), and we both enjoyed it, and i was around the same age of that teacher (20)
> now bite my ass out of envy, you hypocrite ppl.



TEACH ME!! I NEED FRESH MEAT!!! O.O""


----------



## Yōkai (Mar 24, 2007)

InXanity said:


> TEACH ME!! I NEED FRESH MEAT!!! O.O""


Uh.. i cant teach you anything, since she was the one who made the move on me from a start. And who am i to reject a lil' girl? Im not a mean person after all.


----------



## chauronity (Mar 24, 2007)

Now that's some proper sex-ed. Me approves. 

And btw, where the hell there are 21 year old teachers? Not in here atleast.
Unless she's a trainee... but she's not a teacher then (official, atleast)


----------



## Razgriez (Mar 24, 2007)

This reminds me of that south park episode...

Nice....

I wish I could of had an affair with my 8th grade English teacher. She was one full blown hotty. She was only like 24 at the time.


----------



## sj2k (Mar 24, 2007)

WTF, yes a man can have an involuntary erection.  Its a physical reaction, its a way that a woman rapes a man.

Fear or other negative emotions can cause an erection to leave.  however, with enough stimulation, under that situation the erection will come back, howeve rmuch you don't want it to.

Do some research before you come in and spout off BS


----------



## Jeanne (Mar 24, 2007)

I think I've herd something like that on news before. ​


----------



## TigerTwista (Mar 24, 2007)

Lol there's soooo many news reports about teacher's banging their students its not even funny...I mean dang! Why haven't I heard or seen any of this crap when I was in middle school lol.  that just proves people are hornier nowadays


----------



## K' (Mar 24, 2007)

That teacher is good looking.


----------



## Lord of Mikawa (Mar 25, 2007)

I wonder who told on the teacher.


----------



## Maramusa (Mar 25, 2007)

I think this shouldn't be about wheter the kid enjoyed it our not, but that this isn't moral. I believe it's wrong for an underaged person to have sex with an adult, no matter what their sexes may be.


----------



## Bishop (Mar 25, 2007)

Shadow Raki-黒いドラゴン7 said:
			
		

> I wonder who told on the teacher.


The 14 year-old victim reported the rapist.



			
				Maramusa said:
			
		

> I think this shouldn't be about wheter the kid enjoyed it our not, but that this isn't moral. I believe it's wrong for an underaged person to have sex with an adult, no matter what their sexes may be.


I wouldn't go so far as to say that it is immoral; in the older days 30+ year olds would take 12 year olds as their marital mates. I do agree with you that the gender doesn't matter.


----------



## tklown (Mar 25, 2007)

The boy is a man now. Good Job. Unfortunate for the teacher though


----------



## Lain (Mar 26, 2007)

This happened at my school a little while ago. Some skank teacher fucked a kid, the kid bragged to his friends about it, word spread, the teacher was charged with rape, while the kid was constantly referred to as a "victim" by the press and the police. I don't get it, shouldn't the kid be held just as accountable? Especially if he goes bragging to his friends about it? That alone basically means that the kid was totally in on it too, not some innocent little student who was forced into sexual situations.

That's not fair, if I was getting some hot teacher booty every week, nobody would ever know about it, unless the TEACHER was a loudmouth.

Anyways, what confuses me is the sodomy charge. Is it possible for a female to sodomize a male? Do I want to know?


----------



## Zabuzalives (Mar 26, 2007)

yeah the sodomy charge is strange. She could have played the ""man"" with a strap-on.  

then it ceases to have the Southpark ""Nice"" label..and I feel sorry for the kid instead of jealousy hehheh.


----------



## Kisame. (Mar 26, 2007)

Being hot or a woman doesnt make it less of a crime ppl .. .



> I don't get it, shouldn't the kid be held just as accountable?



get held accountable for what? having sex with someone older or telling about it isnt a crime. 

its up to the ADULT not to prey on minors


----------



## Mukuro (Mar 26, 2007)

I wouldn't have complained.


----------



## Shinobi Mugen (Mar 27, 2007)

Lucky kid...


----------



## CurvingEdge (Mar 29, 2007)

dude isnt that like every 14 yr olds dream to get it on with you hot teacher


----------



## Goodfellow (Mar 29, 2007)

Anyone remember that South Park episode? I think it went like this:

_Niiiicee!_


----------



## ~Kaio-Cam~ (Mar 29, 2007)

if i were the judge, i would give the kid a high five, SCORE!!!

she don't look that bad, but she don't look that good either.


----------



## Zabuzalives (Mar 29, 2007)

Ppl arent we fogetting the sodomy charge to fast!? Maybe she liked playing the man....in which case it really isnt so ""nice"" anymore.


----------



## wiggely (Mar 29, 2007)

she must be a horny one


----------



## Vicious ♥ (Mar 29, 2007)

Emery said:


> How many teachers are gonna fuck their students?  Honestly, this has got to be the 50th reported case in the last year.



There are pornsites dedicated to shit like these.


----------

